# ShadowLiner! (couple swatches and on eye photos!)



## ame (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey all!
I picked up the Smashbox TSV last week (Beauty Shortcuts) and I am IN LOVE with the shadowliners now! It came with a shade called Starstruck, which is like a figgy brownish shade (brownish plumish). I also bought the Shadowliner in Hollywood, which is kind of a bronzey brown color.  Both came with the brush to do it, which is pretty awesome so far.

So in this set of pics, I have the jars shown. I think I only took one of the Hollywood open. Woops. Oh well. Anyway here that is.

I usually use Mac Fluidline in Rich Ground with a very similar brush to the one Smashbox Provided, though smaller and thinner. I love that because it's the perfect size line...and slightly smokey. 

Anyway...here's the pics in the jar and on my hand. 

For reference...I am pale yellow. I wear Shu 964 in the Face Arcitecht and I also wear a Porcelain Ivory in LM.


----------



## ame (Jan 7, 2009)

These pics are on my eye and are the Hollywood shade.

I did one without shadow. One with shadow (Smashbox Pronto). And one with shadow and mascara (black Full n Soft wp).


----------



## ame (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is starstruck. Again, shadow was Pronto and Maybelline FnS WP masc.


----------



## ame (Jan 7, 2009)

ANd here's both side by side.

Starstruck shown on left of picture, Hollywood on Right.


----------



## Hemons (Jan 21, 2009)

I really like the shadow liners too. I was introduced to them last year. I think I have all of the colors that are out so far. My favorite is the black plum and the bronze. If you have not picked up the black plum, I hightly recommend it. It is dark, but is awesome for a smokey eye. I think it is only available at QVC though.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 14, 2009)

I e-mailed Smashbox about when the waterproof shadow liners and also to see when they would stop being exclusive to QVC.  They e-mailed me back and told me that they would be available in April on Smashbox.com and in stores.  

I love the shadow liners and I can't wait to get more colors.  I hate buying them on QVC because they always come with the brush.  How many of those brushes do I need?


----------



## ame (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I e-mailed Smashbox about when the waterproof shadow liners and also to see when they would stop being exclusive to QVC.  They e-mailed me back and told me that they would be available in April on Smashbox.com and in stores.  _

 
I have seen these elsewhere but they are not only not packaged the same, they aren't the same formula. I picked up a set from both Smashbox and from Sephora, and the shades are not great, and the consistency is completely different. The little jars keep it wetter better and also have more product...


----------



## Hemons (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ame* 

 
_I have seen these elsewhere but they are not only not packaged the same, they aren't the same formula. I picked up a set from both Smashbox and from Sephora, and the shades are not great, and the consistency is completely different. The little jars keep it wetter better and also have more product..._

 

 I completely agree. The individual pots (that I think you can only get through QVC) are the best. I use my shadow liners almost everyday. I used to just use shadow and and angled brush, but I am liking the shadow liners much better. They just came out with a new color, exclusive to QVC, in a dark teal color. If anyone gets a chance to use it let me know what you think. I have green eyes so I wasn't sure if the teal would work for me or not. It looked more blue than teal. Would love any feedback. Thanks!


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 26, 2010)

i purchased the smashbox shadow liner in starstruck from Sephora a couple of weeks ago because it was 5 dollars. I thought ... what do I have to lose lol? I absolutely love it!


----------

